# تصنيف فونيم العين العربي



## linguaquraan-alm

مرحبا  
اريد ان اسأل عن ارائكم حول حقيقة تصنيف فونيم العين العربي فقد تعودنا ان نسمع وصفا له ""يلخصه لنا مثلا  كتاب اطلس اصوات  اللغة العربية / د.وفاء البيه" :لساني بلعومي-احتكاكي-مجهور
في الاونة الاخيرة قرأت كتابا للدكتور سلمان العاني (التشكيل الصوتي في العربية)  يقول فيه ان العين هو وقفي , مهموس, وليس احتكاكي مجهور.وقد بنى هذا القول على نتائج التحليل الصوتي المختبري كما يقول ..وبذلك خالف الدكتور العاني الاراء الشائعة حول العين ما صحة ذلك وماهي اخر الاراء حول هذا الفونيم العربي رجاءا افيدونا  ​


----------



## increase-my-knowledge

كيف يكون العين وقفيا-انفجاريا-  وقد اجمع الكل  من زمن طويل  على انه من حروف اللين  وجمعوه  في قولهم (لن عمر )   ربما يكون الدكتور العاني قد اشتبه عليه الامر  والله  اعلم


----------



## linguaquraan-alm

كيف يكون مشتبه وهو يقول انه قد بنى رأيه  على التحليلات الصوتية المختبرية  وهناك ايضا راي اخر  ظهر  يؤيد راي الدكتور العاني  وهو رأي الدكتور زكي مجيد حسن في دراسه 
       Heselwood, B. 2007. The ‘tight approximant’
variant of the Arabic ‘ayn. JIPA 37, 1-32.
Ladefoged, Peter & Ian Maddieson. 1996. The
Sounds of the World’s Languages. Oxford:
Blackwell


وفي كلامك تأييد  لما قاله القدماء من نحاة العرب  وهم  مع كل الاحترام لجهودهم   لم يكونوا يعتمدون التحليل المختبري   الم  يخطاوا  حين قرروا ان ""القاف  والطاء " مجهوران ووضعوا المهموسات  كلها في قولهم "سكت فحثه شخص"  واستثنوا منها  القاف والطاء    ثم تبين  انهما مهموسان   وليس مجهوران


----------



## increase-my-knowledge

وايضا نحاة عصرنا يقولون ان العين "مجهور" وليس وقفي مهموس  كما ذكرت عن العاني  و حسن ....هذا راي الدكتور ايمن سويد  وهو ثقة  في اصول تجويد القران الكريم  تستمع اليه  عند الدقيقة 6:20  من التسجيل المبين في الاسفل
عذرا  لم  يسمح بوضع الرابط  من اليوتيوب -لا اعرف السبب-  لكن تستطيع البحث في اليوتيوب  تحت عنوان "

صفات الحروف الطاء والظاء والعين الدكتور ايمن سويد   وستجد الفيديو الذي قلت لك  عنه


----------



## linguaquraan-alm

لكن المشكلة انه هنا ايضا يقول ان الطاء مجهور وهو يؤيد ما قلته ان النحاة القدماء قد وضعوا القاف والطاء في موضع المجهورات وهو راي لم يقبل به الصوتيون المحدثون لان الطاء وقفي انفجاري لايتذبذب الوتران اثناء النطق به ....فاذا كانوا في هذا قد اشتبهوا فما ادرانا انهم قد اشتبهوا ايضا في تصنيف العين ايضا ؟؟؟ وقد اختلط الامر علي بعد الاستماع الى هذا الفيديو فما ذا يعنون بالمجهور والمهموس هنا ؟ هل تعريفهم للمجهور والمهموس يطابق ما نسميه مصوت او غير مصوت بالتعريف الحديث 

الدكتور ايمن يقول ان العين "مجهور" لانه ليس من حروف "سكت فحثه شخص " اي لايجري معه النفس "" فماذا يقصدون بالنفس ؟؟ هل يقصدون ما نطلق عليه التصويت بالمصطلح الحديث
او ماذا بالضبط ؟؟؟


----------



## increase-my-knowledge

انا شخصيا لا استطيع ان اقول ماذا يقصدون بالنفس , هل يقصدون كما ذكرت انت  او غيره ,هذا يتطلب استشارة احد المختصين  او احد الاعضاء ممن لديه خبرة اكثر مني  فانا  لست في موقع اعطاء الراي لاني متعلم , لكني استطيع التخمين حسب المعلومات التى  لدي , انهم يقصدون بالنفس "جريان هواء الزفير " وليس صوت الذبذبة ,لانهم لم يكونوا يعرفون تشريح الحنجرة ولا   الوترين الصوتيين  و دورهما  في احداث الذبدذبة او ما تسميه  التصويت  بالمعنى الحديث ,وتخميني  هذا يعتمد  على كونهم  قد  وضعوا "السين  والفاء والحاء ,والثاء ......الخ   من حروف يجري معها الهواء -اي احتكاكية لان الاحتكاكي يصحبه استمرار جريان هواء الزفير -   في جملة -فحثه شخص سكت -


----------



## linguaquraan-alm

يبدو ان تخمينك صحيح انهم يقصدون بالمهموس مانسميه اليوم بـ(غير المصوت). في هذه الحالة فان تصنيف العين الذي ذكره الدكتور ايمن سويد في الفيديو الذي نصحت بالاستماع اليه هو ان العين عندهم مجهور بمعنى انه بالتعريف الحديث مصوت. وكذلك الطاء عندهم مصوت , وقد اعطى الدكتور سويد للظاء نفس صفة التصويت التى اعطاها للطاء اذن اصبح واضحا انهم قد اشكل عندهم الامر , فكيف يكون الطاء مصوتا وهو الذي يقف عند حافة الانفجار حين التلفظ به - كونه وقفي انفجاري وبين الظاء؟ عليه لم يبقى شك ان الاختلاف حول العين يتعلق بكونه مصوت او غير مصوت وهذا ما يحتاج الى مزيد من التحقق بين الرأيين! -


----------

